# مانيوال رائع عن الانظمة الهوائية بالشاحنات ادخل و حمل الملف



## مهندس حطاب (13 فبراير 2009)

اقدم لكم ملف رائع عن الانظمة الهوائية بالشاحنات بالشرح الكامل مع الصور ارجو الافادة
و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (13 فبراير 2009)

الأخ المهندس حطاب .. السلام عليكم
رحم الله والديك على هذا الكتاب الرائع , لكم منا الشكر والعرفان


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (15 فبراير 2009)

ملف أكثر من رائع ، وهو متكامل وبه شرح وصور للصمامات الهامة في نظام فرامل الهواء فى الشحنات ، بارك الله فيك .


----------



## mnci (16 فبراير 2009)

مقال جميل جدا بعنوان
Air Brake
الرابط
Air Brake


----------



## اراس الكردي (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (16 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## م/محمد محرم (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس حطاب (4 مارس 2009)

اشكر كل من مر على الموضوع و اخص بالذكر الاخوة
جواد كاظم حسين
A.mak
mnci
أراس الكردي
العقاب الهرم
محمد محرم
و يا شباب 242 مشاهدة بس 6 ردود وين الباقي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## اسلاماسلام (5 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

شكرا بك


----------



## حسن حلاوي (5 مارس 2009)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## م. يامن خضور (6 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الدارين الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## شريف ميهوب (6 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله مجهود ممتاز ..... والله روعة


تحيااااتي


----------



## م/يوسف (7 مارس 2009)

very gooooooooooooood


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 مارس 2009)

مواصفات اكبر شاحنةبالعالمسعة المحرك 90 لتر- 20 أسطوانةوزن المحرك 1048 كيلوجرامقدرة المحرك عند 1800 لفة/دقيقة 2725كيلووات- 3650 حصانأقصى سرعة 64.4 كيلومتر/ساعةالتخفيض في صندوقالسرعات 37.3قطر الدوران 16.8 مترالإطاراتمقاس الإطارات 55/80R63


النفخ 60 بار- 600 كيلوبسكال- 87 رطل/ البوصة المربعة.




خزانالوقودسعة الخزان 4730 لتر- 1250 جالونوزن الشاحنة وهي فارغة 224 طن, وارتفاعها 7.4 متر, وطولها 14.5 متر, والمسافة بين العجلات 6.6 متر. ويمكنها حملحمولة مقدارها 400 طن, وبذلك يكون وزنها وهي محملة 624 طن. فبدلاً من محرك كبيريدير العجلات كما في الشاحنات التقليدية فهناك محرك ديزل بقدرة 2723 كيلووات (3650حصان) يولد تيار كهربائي يدير موترين كهربائيين لتشغيل المحور الخلفي. الأجيالالسابقة من الشاحنات العملاقة كانت تستخدم تيار ثابت, ولكن تلك الشاحنة تستخدمالتيار المتردد الأكثر كفاءةيتم عن طريق محرك الديزل توليد كهرباء تيارمتردد AC يتم تحويله إلى تيار ثابتDC , حيث يكون من السهل التحكم به اليكترونياً عنطريق علبة التحكم الإليكترونية. ثم يعاد تحويله مرة أخرى إلى تيار متردد لموتوراتدفع المحور الخلفي. وموتور التيار المتردد يعتبر بدون صيانة وأخف وزناً وذو تعجيلقوي وسرعة عالية.




ولفرملة السيارة تستخدم نظام الإعاقة (الإبطاء) الكهربائية electric retarding بحيث يولد 6000 حصان لعمل جهد الإعاقة باستخدام موتوراتالكهرباء. وهذا هو الوسيلة الأساسية للتحكم في السرعة أثناء هبوط منحدر بصفةمستمرة. وهو ليس معرض للتآكل الميكانيكي أو الحاجة إلى سائل تبريد. وعند استخدامالمعوق الكهربائي يتحول الموتور الكهربائي إلى مولد يقوم بتوليد طاقة كهربائية ذوتيار متردد تقوم بتغذية شبكة مقاومات وعن طريق مروحة تعمل بالتيار المستمر تقومبتصريف الحرارة إلى الجو. وأثناء التباطئ يعمل محرك الديزل على سرعة الحمل الخاليمما يسمح بتبريد المحرك وتوفير الوقود. وعند الحاجة إلى إيقاف الشاحنة فإن المعوقالكهربائي يقوم بتقليل سرعة الشاحنة إلى سرعة حوالي 0.8 كيلومتر/ساعة بعدها تبدأفرامل الخدمة بالعمل أوتوماتيكياً وبالتدريج. وتبرد الفرامل عن طريق دفع هواء جبريمستبعداً الحاجة إلى نظام تبريد هيدروليكي إضافي. 




للحصول على أمان أحسنلحماية السائق في حالة الاصطدام الخلفي فإنه تم وضع الكابينة في وضعية متأخرةبالطابق الثاني.




ويوجد بالتابلوة بالسيارة مبين لمقدار الحمولة, ومبين لدرجةحرارة سائل تبريد المحرك, مقدار الجهد, مبين للوقود, وهناك مثبت لسرعة السير cruise control يعمل بالحاسب, وهناك شاشة يظهر عليها رسائل تبين المشاكل بالسيارة حينحدوثها. 




يتم التحكم في سرعة دوران العجل بطريقة منفصلة أوتوماتيكياُ عندالدوران بمنعطف عن طريق ملاحظة حركة العجل الأمامية. فتزيد سرعة العجلة الخارجيةالخلفية مما يساعد على تقليل قطر الدوران وتقليل التآكل في العجلات


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 مارس 2009)

دراسة جدوى الاقتصادية لمشروع تأجير شاحنة نقل

تحليل السوق


أولا : المقدمة 

شاحنة النقل ( التريله ) هي عبارة عن وسيلة وركبة تستخدم لنقل الأتربة والصخور وهي ضرورية جدا لشركات ومؤسسات المقاولة والإنشاءات . 

ثانيا : استخداماتها 

تستخدم في نقل الأتربة والصخور والإسفلت . 

ثالثا : مدى الحاجة إلى المشروع 

تعتبر شاحنة النقل ( التريلة ) من وسائل النقل غالية الثمن جدا حيث تصل ثم شرائها إلى 300000 ريال تقريبا وهذا المبلغ يعتبر على أكثر المقاولين غالي حيث قد يكون المقاول يحتاج إلى عدد كبير منها فعندها يلجأ إلى الاستئجار كما تفعل كثير من شركات ومؤسسات الموجودة في المملكة العربية السعودية . 

رابعا : طلبات وخامات المشروع 

الطلبات والخامات
شاحنة زيت 
استمارة الشاحنة سيفون
نقل الملكية غسيل
تأمين على الاستمارة الصيانة 
رخصة قيادة 
مسطحة لنقل الشاحنة 
ترويج وإعلان 

تحليل السوق

وفيما يلي بعض الأسئلة التي يجب أن تشتمل دراسة الجدوى على أجوبة شافية وشاملة لها :
• هل هناك حجم طلب كافي على شاحنة نقل ؟
• ما هي مواصفات شاحنة نقل المطلوبة من حيث الحجم والكمية المطلوبة وكمية الطلب عليها في السوق ؟

• مواصفات شاحنة النقل المطلوبة : 

مواصفات الشاحنة
الموديل 
الحجم 
الكمية 
اللون 
الصناعة 
الجودة 
حجم الطلب 


• من هم المنافسون ؟ وكم عددهم ؟ وماهي نوعية المنافسين ومستواهم ، وقدرتهم المالية والسوقية والتنافسية؟

المنافسون حالتهم
من هؤلاء المنافسون 
عدد المنافسون 
مستواهم في السوق 
قدرتهم المالية 
قدرتهم السوقية 
قدرتهم التنافسية 

• ما هي المتطلبات لتسويق شاحنة نقل من حيث مواقع تواجد العمالة المطلوبة وتكلفتها ، الأجهزة، الخدمات ، المواد الخام ، المكونات ، وسائل النقل وأسطول الحركة ... الخ ) ؟

الطلبات والخامات

شاحنة مقاس 25 طن - 45 طن تأمين على الاستمارة
زيت سوبر شل مسطحة لنقل الشاحنة
سيفون الصيانة 
غسيل ترويج وإعلان
رخصة قيادة 
استمارة قيادة 

• ما هي تكلفة شراء شاحنة النقل والتكاليف الرأسمالية للبدء في التشغيل إضافة إلى المصاريف التشغيلية لتشغيل ؟

نواحي التكلفة القيمة ( ريال ) 
تكاليف شراء الشاحنة 
التكاليف الرأسمالية 
مصاريف التشغيل 

• ما هو الربح المقدر من حيث الفرق بين العائد المتوقع من التأجير في السوق وتكاليف الشراء والصيانة ؟
الربح المقدر = العائد المتوقع من التأجير – تكاليف الشراء والصيانة 
تم عمل مسح للسوق حيث تم الذهاب إلى مناطق تواجد المستهلكين الأتيه : 
1- الطائف . 
2- جدة . 
3- مكة المكرمة . 












التقرير رقم 1
الجوانب التسويقية والطاقة الإنتاجية
الطلب / المنافسون والوضع التنافسي /الطاقة الإنتاجية :
( )
1. الطلب :

‌أ ) استعرض العوامل التي تؤثر في الطلب ومناقشة أثر كل منها على الطلب ومن أمثلة العوامل التي تؤثر في الطلب ما يلي:
حالاتهم 
سعر استئجار الشاحنة 
سعر المنافسون 
مستوى دخل المستفيدين 
طبيعة المستفيدين أفراد مؤسسات صغيرة مؤسسات كبيرة شركات صغيرة شركات كبيرة 
التغيير التقني 
دور الأنشطة الإعلانية 

‌ب ) استعرض المؤشرات التي تدل على الطلب ومن أمثلة المؤشرات التي تدل على الطلب ما يلي:

1) وصف الشاحنة : 

مواصفات الشاحنة 
الموديل 
الحجم 
الكمية 
اللون 
الصناعة 
الجودة 
حجم الطلب 

‌ج ) حلل حجم وتركيب الطلب الحالي و الطلب المتوقع لفترة عمر المشروع والذي يعتمد على :

مواصفات الشاحنة 
الإنتاج المحلي لشاحنة 
صادرات الشاحنة 
واردات الشاحنة 
التطورات المتعلق بالسوق فيما يتعلق بالشاحنة 
الصناعة 
الجودة 
حجم الطلب 

‌د ) معدل استهلاك الشركات والمؤسسات والأفراد للشاحنات المستأجرة إلى الشاحنات الجديدة : 


‌ه ) مناطق السوق التي ستسوق فيها الشاحنة : 

مكة المكرمة – جدة – الطائف . 


2. المنافسون والوضع التنافسي :

المنافسون حالتهم
أسمائهم 
مواقعهم 
أسعارهم 
قدرتهم المالية 
قدرتهم السوقية 
قدرتهم التنافسية 
خطط التوسع لديهم 
مشاريع التحديث لديهم 

‌أ ) أسعار البيع المقترحة 

الجوانب الحالة 
سعر الاستئجار 
سعر الاستئجار إلى سعر المنافسين 

‌ب ) وسائل النقل من موقع شراء الشاحنة إلى المستهلك : 

الجوانب الحالة 
مدى توفر وسائل النقل من المعرض إلى المستهلك 
التكاليف التقديرية لوسائل النقل 

مسح نوعية شاحنة النقل : 

الجدول التالي يستخدم استبيان لطرح الأسئلة المتعلقة بنوعية شاحنة النقل ( chili sauce ) :

السؤال الإجابة
ماهي الشاحنات التي عادة تستأجر ؟ 
من أي الشركات عادة ؟ 
ماهو حجم الشاحنة المناسبة ؟ 
ماهو الموديل المناسب؟ 
ماهو اللون المناسب؟ 
ماهي جودة الشاحنة المطلوبة ؟ 
كيف تريد أن تكون الصيانة ؟ 
في أمر تحب أن يكون الشاحنة ؟ 











دراسة الجدوى الفنية للمشروع


اختبار فيما إذا كان مشروع شاحنة النقل مجدي من ناحية فنية :

السؤال الإجابة
هل هناك وفرة في قطع الغيار بكميات مناسبة طول أيام العام ؟ كثير متوسط قليل نادر
هل تكلفة قطع الغيار معقولة؟ معقولة غير معقولة
هل أحجام الشاحنات المناسبة ونوعيتها متوفرة وبتكلفة معقولة ؟ نعم تقريبا لا 
هل الشاحنة يمكن أن تباع محليا ؟ نعم لا 
هل يمكن توفير تكاليف الصيانة بسهولة ؟ نعم لا 
هل وسائل النقل متوفرة ؟ نعم تقريبا لا 
هل الخدمات ( الوقود والماء والكهرباء ... الخ ) متوفرة وتحت السيطرة المالية نعم تقريبا لا 


المواد والمدخلات
شاحنة زيت
سيفون غسيل
رخصة قيادة استمارة قيادة
تأمين على الاستمارة ونقل الملكية الفحص
مسطحة لنقل الشاحنة الصيانة
ترويج وإعلان 


المدخل المواصفات البيان 
الشاحنة صناعتها : 
موديلها : 
لونها : 
أنظمة القيادة بها : عادي أوتوماتك
قوة تحملها ( الحصان ) : 
كم المسافة التي قطتها ( كم ) : 
جودة المكينة بها : قوية متوسطة ضعيفة 
الشكل الخارجي : ممتاز جيد ضعيف
جودة الإطارات : ممتاز جيد ضعيف
جودة الأنظمة بها : ممتاز جيد ضعيف
الكمية : 
مصدرها محليا : 
سعرها الشاحنة( الريال) : 
جودة الملحق : ممتاز جيد ضعيف
سعة الملحق ( طن ) : 
مدى سهولة وصعوبة الحصول عليها: سهلة شبة صعبة صعبة
مصدره محليا : 
سعر الملحق ( الريال ) : 
التكلفة سنويا ( الريال ) : 




المدخل المواصفات البيان 

الزيت اسمه : 
صناعته : 
لزوجته : 
جودته : ممتاز جيد ضعيف
هل يحترق بسرعة : نعم لا 
سعته ( لتر ) : 
مدى سهولة وصعبة الحصول عليه : سهل شبة صعب صعب
مصدره محليا : 
الكمية : 
سعره ( الريال ) : 
التكلفة السنوية ( الريال ) : 


المدخل المواصفات البيان 
السيفون صناعته : 
موديله : 
جودته : ممتاز جيد ضعيف
الكمية : 
مدى سهولة وصعوبة الحصول عليه سهل شبة صعب صعب
مصدره محليا : 
سعره ( الريال ) : 
التكلفة سنويا ( الريال ) : 


المدخل المواصفات البيان 
الغسيل نوعه : بوستم عادي
جودته : ممتاز جيد ضعيف
الكمية : 
مدى سهولة وصعوبة الحصول عليه : سهل شبة صعب صعب 
مصدره محليا : 
سعره ( الريال ): 
التكلفة سنويا ( الريال ) : 


المدخل المواصفات البيان 
رخصة القيادة نوع الرخصة : خصوصية عمومية
مدة صلاحيتها : 
الكمية : 
مدى سهولة وصعوبة الحصول عليها : سهلة شبة صعبه صعبة 
مصدرها محليا : 
سعرها ( الريال ): 
التكلفة سنويا ( الريال ) : 






المدخل المواصفات البيان 
استمارة القيادة نوعها : سيارة خاصة شاحنة
مدة صلاحيتها : 
الكمية : 
مدى سهولة وصعوبة الحصول عليها : سهله شبه صعبه صعبه 
مصدرها محليا : 
سعرها ( الريال ) : 
التكلفة سنويا ( الريال ) : 


المدخل المواصفات البيان 
التامين نوعيته : 
مدة صلاحيته : 
الكمية : 
مدى سهولة وصعوبة الحصول عليه : سهل شبه صعب صعب
مصدره محليا : 
سعره ( الريال ) : 
التكلفة سنويا ( الريال ) : 


المدخل المواصفات البيان 
نقل الملكية نوعيته : 
الكمية : 
مدى سهولة وصعوبة الحصول عليه : سهل شبه صعب صعب
مصدره محليا : 
سعره ( الريال ) : 
التكلفة سنويا ( الريال) : 


المدخل المواصفات البيان 
الفحص مدة صلاحيته : 
الكمية : 
مدى سهولة وصعوبة الحصول عليه : سهل شبه صعب صعب
مصدره محليا : 
سعره ( الريال ) : 
التكلفة سنويا ( الريال ) : 







المدخل المواصفات البيان 
مسطحة لنقل الشاحنة حجمها : كبيره متوسطه صغيره
الكمية : 
مدى سهولة وصعوبة الحصول عليها : سهلة شبه صعبة صعبة 
مصدرها محليا : 
سعرها ( الريال ) : 
التكلفة سنويا ( الريال ) : 




المدخل المواصفات البيان 
الصيانة نوعيتها : شهرية 6 أشهر سنوية
الكمية : 
مدى سهولة وصعوبة الحصول عليها : سهلة شبه صعبة صعبة 
مصدرها محليا : 
سعرها ( الريال ) : 
التكلفة سنويا ( الريال ) : 


المدخل المواصفات البيان 
الترويج والإعلان نوعيتها : منشورات هاتفيا زيارات
الكمية : 
مدى سهولة وصعوبة حدوث ذلك : سهلة شبه صعبة صعبة 
أماكن الترويج والإعلان محليا : 
سعرها ( الريال ) : 
التكلفة سنويا ( الريال ) : 

إجمالي التكلفة للمدخلات سنويا ( الريال ) = 


مواصفات الشاحنة والملحق المناسبة : 

المواصفات العامة لشاحنة البيان المواصفات العامة للمحلق البيان
صناعتها : صناعته : 
موديلها : سعته : 
لونها : طوله : 
أنظمة القيادة بها : عادي أتوماتيك لونه : 
قوة تحملها ( الحصان ) : الشكل الخارجي : ممتاز جيد ضعيف
كم المسافة التي قطتها(كم) : 
جودة المكينة بها : ممتاز جيد ضعيف 
العمر الافتراضي للمكينة : 
الشكل الخارجي : ممتاز جيد ضعيف 
جودة الإطارات : ممتاز جيد ضعيف 
جودة الأنظمة بها : ممتاز جيد ضعيف 
العمر الافتراضي لشاحنة : 




دراسة الجدوى المالية للمشروع

نفقات البدء بالمشروع 

الجدول الأتي يحدد التكاليف الابتدائية للبدء بالمشروع :

المتطلبات التكلفة (ريال)/سنة
الشاحنة 
استمارة الشاحنة 
نقل الملكية 
التأمين على الاستمارة 
الفحص 
رخصة الشاحنة 
نقل الشاحنة 
الترويج الأولي لشاحنة 
الزيت والسيفون كل شهر 
الصيانة كل ستة أشهر 
المجموع 
حصة صاحب المشروع ومساهمته في المشروع 
قرض صاحب المشروع في المشروع 
قيمة التسديد كل شهر 


نفقات التشغيل 
هناك نوعين من نفقات التشغيل هي :
1. المصاريف التي يجب أن تدفع حتى وإن لم يكن هناك تشغيل ( التكاليف الثابتة ) . 
2. المصاريف التي تتغير اعتماداً على أحجام وكميات الشاحنات ( التكاليف المتغيرة ) . 

الجدول الأتي سوف يحدد التكاليف الثابتة والتكاليف المتغيرة :

التكاليف الثابتة التكلفة(ريال)/ سنة

استمارة الشاحنة 
التأمين على الاستمارة 
الفحص 
رخصة الشاحنة 
استهلاك المعدات ( 3 سنوات ) 
المجموع 

التكاليف المتغيرة التكلفة (ريال)/سنة

الزيت والسيفون 
قطع الغيار 
الصيانة 
الإعلان والترويج 
المجموع 


الأرباح والخسائر

إن العائد على النحو التالي :

العائد = سعر الوحدة × عدد الوحدات المباعة 

تم احتساب نقطة التعادل ( لا ربح ولا خسارة ) على النحو الأتي :

المدخلات التكلفة ( الريال ) 

التكاليف المتغيرة (لشاحنة / سنة) 
سعر الاستئجار 
تكلفة الوحدة ( سعر الاستئجار – التكاليف المتغيرة ) 
التكاليف الثابتة (لشاحنة / سنة) 

مستوى التعادل السنوي ( التكاليف الثابتة × تكلفة الوحدة ) 

النسبة المئوية % 


التخطيط المالي

توقعات السيولة النقدية خلال ثلاث سنوات :

العائد المصاريف( النفقات ) الأرباح ( الخسارة المتراكمة ) المبالغ ( ريال )
محرم 
صفر 
ربيع أول 
ربيع ثاني 
جماده أولى 
جماده ثانية 
رجب 
شعبان 
رمضان 
شوال 
ذو القعدة 
ذو الحجة 











خطة سير العمل : 

أولا : أسماء مالكي الطلبات والخامات 

المدخل المالك المواقع
الشاحنة المعارض مكة المكرمة – الطائف – جدة
استمارة الشاحنة المرور 
نقل الملكية المرور 
تأمين على الاستمارة مكاتب التأمين المعتمدة 
رخصة قيادة المرور 
مسطحة لنقل الشاحنة 
زيت البنشر 
سيفون البنشر 
غسيل مغسلة سيارات 
صيانة ورش الميكانيكية 
ثانيا: السوق 
• العملاء والزبائن المحتملين :
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
• مواقع تواجد العملاء والزبائن المحتملين : 
مكة المكرمة – الطائف – جدة .
• حجم وقيمة السوق : 
• التوسعات أو التقلصات الممكنة لسوق :
• عدد وأنواع المنافسين : 
• نقاط قوة وضعف المنافسين وردود فعلهم المتوقعة للمشروع : 

رابعا: خطة التأجير 

• منهجية التأجير والتوزيع : 
• مخطط الترويج :

خامسا: المعدات والمواقع 

المدخلات التكلفة ( الريال ) المدخلات التكلفة ( الريال )
شاحنة مقاس 25 طن زيت 
شاحنة مقاس 45 طن غسيل 
استمارة قيادة سيفون 
تأمين على الاستمارة الصيانة 
نقل الملكية ترويج وإعلان 
رخصة قيادة 
مسطحة لنقل الشاحنة 
سادسا : التمويل

المبالغ المطلوبة لمرحلة التأسيس والتشغيل في المراحل الأولية 
الأرباح 
الخسائر 
تنبؤات السيولة النقدية للأعوام الثلاث التالية 

• مصادر صاحب المشروع :
• حجم القرض المطلوب : 
• استخدامات القرض : 
• 

سابعا : الخطط المستقبلية 

• أهداف المشروع المتوقع منه في السنوات 3- 5 القادمة 
منقووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (7 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً عن كل منتفع من هذا الملف


----------



## حاتم وداعة الله (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير يا باشمهندس مجهود جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العراق نيو (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررر


----------



## dodo_dovelike (20 سبتمبر 2009)

متشكريييييييين يا غالى على الجهد الجبار ده وعموما كل سنة وانتم طيبييييييييييين


----------



## mohamed-x (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى على هذا الجهد


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الملف وبارك الله فيك ، مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## مندير (16 أكتوبر 2009)

MERCI MON AMI 
est ce possible d'avoir le dossier en français
merci encore


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (19 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك ياباشا


----------



## سنان محمود (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد لمنفعة الاخرين , ممنون لك


----------



## hafiz1 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

thank u


----------



## الفيدرالــي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## بُلو (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله عناخيراً


----------



## أسامةعبد الله (1 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hitman2450 (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي الملف الرائع وعلي المجهود


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي الكريم على هذا الملف الرائع وجازاك الله خيرآ


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي العزيز على هذا الملف الرائع وجازاك الله خيرآ


----------



## السوداني الاسد (14 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي والديك


----------



## محمود مشيمش (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اعانك الله علي الخير كله اخي وذادك من علمه موضوع اكثر من رائع مشكور


----------



## ahmed_amin (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدهندسة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذا االملف الرائع ، ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## hazmohamed101m (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر علي هذا الملف المفيد جدأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## RoZ-K (28 ديسمبر 2010)

Your work is highly appreciated


----------



## jbr (28 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## اياد1982 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

وكن كالنخل عن الاحقاد مرتفعا ترمى بحجر وتعطي اطيب الثمر
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## saad_srs (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا
ملف رائع


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك كتاب اكثر من رائع ممتاز جدا


----------



## zain125 (14 يناير 2012)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## Andrew Amgad (14 يناير 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## engahmed_m86 (16 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس حطاب


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (23 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## حيدر طالب (5 أبريل 2013)

thank you soooo much


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedvay (16 أبريل 2013)

*شكرا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ابن الديوانية (25 أبريل 2013)

_*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور وعاشت ايدك على الابداع
*_​


----------



## معتز موسى (26 أبريل 2013)

جارى التحميل ومشكور جدا على المجهود


----------



## marcos1 (1 مايو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور حبيبنا ​


----------



## محمدرفعت1 (10 مايو 2013)

الف شكر على مجهودك الطيب0 بالفعل كتاب وملف قيم وباسلوب علمى وهندسى مصور وبارك اللة فيك ويكثر من امثالك ويجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السعيد نصير (26 يوليو 2013)

مشكور جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## jassim78 (26 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sayed .khersto (29 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخى على المجهود


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وشكراً لك على العطاء


----------



## Deebwebs (9 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بدوي علي (15 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ENGINEERFM (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## center_eng (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## shadimathhan (6 فبراير 2014)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MENA MAN (10 فبراير 2014)

الف مليون شكرا وتسلم يديك وبارك الله فيك وازادك من العلم ما يطيب خاطرك


----------



## ربى الله (25 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## abubakr almobark (26 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكووور علي المجهود وربنا يجزيك خير الجزاء 
جااااري التحميل


----------



## مصطفى سينا (11 يناير 2015)

شكرا جدا على الافادة


----------



## mohamed amma (6 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس حطاب (13 أبريل 2015)

احبائي
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

لقد دخلت الى هذا الموضوع اليوم لحاجتي لمعلومة و عندما فتحت الموضوع تفاجأت بانني كاتب هذا الموضوع قبل ست سنوات 

و رأيت الردود من الاخوة المشاركين و المشاركات التي تجاوزت 6 صفحات و أود ان اشكركم جميعا 

تحياتي للمشاركين جميعا و ايضا لمن فتح الموضوع و استفاد دون ان يشارك و لا انسى ادارة المنتدى

مهندس حطاب


----------

